# My Eagle 1 build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my Space 1999 1/48 Eagle 1 build. I added "scale lighting" to the cockpit, per the miniature and painted it as seen in the first few episodes of the first season..


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Another great Eagle build which reminds me to build my own stash kit. Probably not until after I build the Proteus though. The weathering on an Eagle must take ages compared to the pristine white of the Proteus.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job!


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Very nice. I'm also partial to the 1st season Eagle paint job.


----------



## al loew2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Great job as always! Would love to know how you did your shaded panels...


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, that turned out REALLY nice. Of course I would expect no less from the builder. 

I really like the effect of the 'night vision' lighting, something they never seemed to bother with in the interior shots.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks guys! here are some more pictures of the Eagle...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some Fun!...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:thumbsup:!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Better than I could have done


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I like the base quite a bit. I seem to recall the lunar surface set used on the effects stage seemed to be a bit more powdery (I'm guessing lots of Fuller's Earth and cement powder and other things unhealthy to breathe in use  ) but what you've put together is much more visually interesting and under harsh light would be quite dramatic. 

Question: Did you leave the lower command module windows clear, painted over black on the 'front' or on the 'back' of the part?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Simply Beautiful. One of the best that I have seen.

Thanks for showing her.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Really a beautiful build!! Congratulations, she is awesome!


----------



## nivek626 (Mar 6, 2017)

Love it !!!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that's a great model build and awesome photography. Interesting youtube videos. Excellent job sir.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Superb! Stupendous!
Awesome!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Thanks guys! here are some more pictures of the Eagle...


WOW! Perfection defined!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't say enough how much I like the choice of cockpit lighting. Above all else that really sells it to me.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My 1/48 Eagle build with cockpit lighting ,aluminum Engine bells and adjusted springs in landing gear.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I took my 1/48 Eagle to my Local Hobby Shop for a visit...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks fantastic and it has to be said those aluminium bells do really add to the look.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

A Rescue Eagle Joins the nest!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, they look great together. You do fantastic work. Congratulations.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man you did a terrific job on this! Just stupendous. You really did the subject justice!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

[/URL


[URL=http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/LIGHTS%20c_zpsad252ant.jpg.html]


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My working sliding hatch and fully lit interior passenger pod!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, suddenly I want to watch the show again. Terrific work as usual Mark!


----------

